# Salt Cellar



## Bean_counter (Feb 9, 2020)

This is a salt cellar I made out of Chinese Pistache crotch. Finish is walnut oil and beeswax. Photo taken by my wife

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 7


----------



## TimR (Feb 9, 2020)

Very nice! We use salt from a jar with a spoon, but I think my wife would really like one of these. I bought the small rare earth magnets a couple years ago...duh


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 9, 2020)

TimR said:


> Very nice! We use salt from a jar with a spoon, but I think my wife would really like one of these. I bought the small rare earth magnets a couple years ago...duh


Thanks Tim. Never even heard of them until I was watching videos on YouTube. I believe Mike Waldt. It was a fun project that I got to showcase that crotch. I ended up doing an oak dowel for the swivel

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice looking project! Great way to use those smaller, special pieces of wood. Adding this to my list of future projects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 9, 2020)

Beautiful. Functional and pretty at the same time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 9, 2020)

Hilarious as I saw the same video and started one today from an old log in my backyard. Didn't get too far on it before carting the kids around got in the way. 

I can only hope my comes out close to yours!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 9, 2020)

Very nice- great use of primo piece of wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 9, 2020)

Great piece of wood and nice turn Mikey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice work, Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 9, 2020)

Ingenious! Such a practical thing to make! Beautiful wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 9, 2020)

Chinese Pistache leaves are supposed to have a slight aromatic smell when crushed. Does the wood give off an aromatic smell when turned? 

Btw, I think this would make a great gift if you included some pink Himalayan Salt with it to compliment the wood's yellowish tones.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 9, 2020)

Nicely done bean. I have this on my list also, but I was going to put in a ss cup. 
Tell Mrs.Bean she does nice photography. Great shots.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 10, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> Chinese Pistache leaves are supposed to have a slight aromatic smell when crushed. Does the wood give off an aromatic smell when turned?
> .



geez Karl I couldn’t really tell you. It did have a smell but nothing that stood out where I really remember it.


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 10, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Nicely done bean. I have this on my list also, but I was going to put in a ss cup.
> Tell Mrs.Bean she does nice photography. Great shots.


She said thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 10, 2020)

What size blank do you need to start with? I have a bunch of small crotches that aren't very big.


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2020)

The juvenile part of me laughed out loud at this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 10, 2020)

Tony said:


> The juvenile part of me laughed out loud at this.


They are just your size, Tony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 10, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> They are just your size, Tony.



Actually they are Larry. If Mikey can't use them I would be interested. I turn some small pinch bowls that use a 3" blank 1" thick and up.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 10, 2020)

I'll dig some out and start a new thread to offer them up. You're starting to grow on me, Tony.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 10, 2020)

That's very nice. I have seen similar salt cellars with a tiny magnet in the lid and base to be used as a hinge, and keeps the lid in place.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> You're starting to grow on me, Tony.


Yep, like a kudzu vine....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 10, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep, like a kudzu vine....


I'm surprised you Connecticut guys know about kudzu, the vine that "ate" the South. Cows and goats love it, by the way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I'm surprised you Connecticut guys know about kudzu, the vine that "ate" the South. Cows and goats love it, by the way.
> 
> View attachment 179606



I have some in my back yard. 
I hate that stuff. But my wife loves it....I chop it up and she gets pissy with me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 10, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I have some in my back yard.
> I hate that stuff. But my wife loves it....I chop it up and she gets pissy with me.


Because of its extensive root structure that spreads underground, you'll be chopping for years and not get rid of it. Worse than bamboo. The stems do make good rustic basket weaving material.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 10, 2020)

She uses em for fencing around her flowers and makes some wreaths and stuff out of em...


----------



## Maverick (Feb 10, 2020)

Back to our regularly scheduled programming.....

Very nice Michael, beautiful and practical.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Feb 10, 2020)

Beautiful piece and use of the wood! Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 10, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> What size blank do you need to start with? I have a bunch of small crotches that aren't very big.


Hey Larry. 5” diameter and 3” tall? Got any that fit that bill?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 10, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> Hey Larry. 5” diameter and 3” tall? Got any that fit that bill?


Let me check and get back to you, Michael. Probably do. I was looking earlier today at a nice piece of cherry that is 5 x 5 x 20 long. It's clear wood but would make very nice pieces as shown in this video on YouTube. Would that work for you?


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 10, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Let me check and get back to you, Michael. Probably do. I was looking earlier today at a nice piece of cherry that is 5 x 5 x 20 long. It's clear wood but would make very nice pieces as shown in this video on YouTube. Would that work for you?


Possibly if you can find others to go with it. I think 4” would work also


----------

